# spitting up after eating



## sic_infested (Jan 8, 2009)

what does it mean when ure hedgehog eats and then spits it out behind them on there quills? i just fed mine some carrot... and she took a few bites.... then turned around and stuck out her tongue leaving a foamy like spit on her own quills... any idea?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Annointing. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## sic_infested (Jan 8, 2009)

i'll have to read up on that then... havn't herd of it... does it mean she doesn't like carets or should i still give them to her?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It doesn't mean that she doesn't like carots. Anointing is just something that hedgehogs do when they smell/taste something new or something they like. Mine always does it with his food and with his favourite treats. My last hedgehog always did it with his carrots and ended up all orange. It is completely normal and you shouldn't change anything because it results in annointing (except maybe not give foods that make her annoint right after she's had a bath).


----------



## sic_infested (Jan 8, 2009)

ok good... i really wish i had seen this site b4 i picked her up... oh well... better late then never.... thanx alot


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

haha my hedgie just annointed for the first time because of a banana .


----------

